# Save 50%+ off of SUP and Kayak rentals at CKS



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Colorado Kayak Supply Deal of the Day | Groupon Colorado Springs
Save on demo's at CKS. The water is cold, but the air is warm. The BV play park is ideal for learning to SUP surf right now.


----------

